# Cinderella 99 x AK-47 pics  (finally)



## legalize_freedom (Jan 30, 2010)

Allright folks here's a few pics of my girls.  Don't expect to see anymore pics from me until I can figure out how to do it with my own camera and computer.  My beautiful daughter was nice enough to help her old man out with it again.  Enjoy.  I got 6 of these out of 10 seeds from Joey weed.  These are 2 weeks out from breeders recomended date of finish, But I think they will go another week longer all trichs are still mostly clear with a few cloudy.  Sorry I didn't get more pics of the shed for ya'll that asked, but I'm limited to 3 a post, and I wasn't going to bug my kid to do anymore tonight.


----------



## warfish (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, very nice looking buds there LF   Those are some great looking bushes, nice LST


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 30, 2010)

Frosty. Nice work. Hmm, mine started to yellow a bit in the end too. I don't like the look of it, I know it's natural. I just see alot of other grows that have such dark lush green in the last weeks. Maybe we need to up our N. FF does give it a little.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 30, 2010)

ooooooooooooooo.....LF
Lookin nice and frosty-lol
:aok:



Gb


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't like the (N) in there...I try to feed it as little as possable the last 2 to 3 weeks...Thanks guys...I guess the pics are still too big...she tried to size them down, and I couldn't find the rules on what size to make them.  I tried PM'ing a couple people but didn't get a response back...wonder if I can get Hick to change them for me again, he did it last time I had to put up pics from my x-wifes house.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree about backing off N. The buds taste "green" to me if I don't. I don't want to taste chlorophyll
lf, right click on any pic and click properties. The last pic is 96.84 kb and it fits. So, my guess is anything under 100 kb should fly.


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 31, 2010)

That is some good looking herb my friend. I love the fact your letting them "yellow" up. I'm in complete agreement - getting that N. out is important. 

Thanks for sharing as usual LF - was that all Fox Farm grown?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the nice words

fox farm full line-up,  soil is 2/3 FFOF 1/3 FFLW,  in flower I use Humboldt counties own Snow storm ultra, and 2 applications of Gravity...cal-mag maybe 1 in veg, and 2x in flower.  Flushed about every 2 weeks.


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 31, 2010)

I've heard good things about Snow Storm Ultra and Gravity - you think it's worth throwing a bottle of each into my next study? I've been putting things together lately for it. 

As usual, thats good advise regarding using just water every few weeks. IMO it's a great idea - specifically with FF. I do it allot with my soluble organic grows also. Sometimes I find it helps stabilize my pH - naturally.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jan 31, 2010)

looks good bro!


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 31, 2010)

good looking plants LF. nice to finally get a peek . juicy looking. i know there is gonna be some fine smoke from them fine looking buds. congrats. happy growing.


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice LF, nice pics too. Tell your daughter she did good. Mine are a bit behind I think. I was however glad to read the thread about the yellow leaves because mine are yellow and I was worring a little bit. Keep us posted.


----------



## BBFan (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey there LF!

Nice job man.  Impressive training you've done there.  Excellent canopy management!

Thanks for sharing- now learn how to use that camera so you can share more!


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice job, and I bet it's gonna smoke even better than it looks.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 31, 2010)

That's what I'm talkin about!  Nice garden, lf!


----------



## viper (Jan 31, 2010)

yes sir , very nice 

looking forward to a smoke report on this strain


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 31, 2010)

lf nice work there. all looks sooooo good. jmans i think everybody would agree that you should report on snow storm & gravity. it would be really appreciated by many.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 31, 2010)

Remind me again of lumens per sq ft and air exchange you have in there?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 31, 2010)

HIya LF...:ciao:

Wow those buds look killer! :aok: 

We need a banana on a Llama for this grow...

:lama: 
​I never sweat leaf yellowing during flower myself...  It never seems to have any negative effect on bud development ime. :hubba:  What a great cross that looks like LF...  You really can't go wrong with C99 in the mix...  You have a really nice spread out canopy full of buds so any threat of bud rot should be minimal but keep your eyes peeled...  I'd back off on water amounts the last week or so, watering 1/2 as much but a bit more frequently so they don't get too dry.  I've found if I really pour on the water during the last week or so of 'flush' before harvest it can give them too much moisture inside the buds and lead to issues...

Rock ON!


----------



## Locked (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry *lf* I went down for the count early last night...(too much Rez SD ) I happened to wake up in the middle of the night and see your pm...I barely remember responding to it though...talk about being baked...

Here is the size restrictions...maybe they will help in the future...


----------



## Locked (Jan 31, 2010)

Your ladies look great though...very icky sticky...


----------



## jackson1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Amazing grow LF, thanks for sharing, everything looks great.


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah man that looks great. Those cindy genes really dominate things. Hard to beat dense sticky nugz in 50-55 days.


----------



## Tact (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks great LF, what volume trashcans are you using there 5 gallon? The main stem looks really thick!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm going to try to address these in order, if I miss anyone I'm sorry!  First just let me throw out a big thank you to all the kind words.  Now if I miss any questions, don't be afraid to call me on it...it's not intentional if I do.

Jman.  I'm sure some people would like to see some tests done on the Gravity, and SSU.  I'm sold on Gravity and there is no doubt in my mind that it works. I have used it on a strain that I have had for over 10 yrs, and when they were fed gravity they were denser than buds that I had grown outdoors in the past.  So in my mind it works. Snowstorm, I guess I would like to see a study on, because the strain that I'm familiar with that I used it with was already a resin coverd strain.  I used it on these plants too, but a nice sugar coating is normal for these genetics to.  So I guess a test could be beneficial to see how much is just genetic, and how much is the SSU pulling the resin out of the genetics.

Nouvlle...I'm running 1000w in a 4x4 space, but it's with 2 lights a 400w and a 600w...if I remember right it came out to 7,000L /ft.  My fan is 375cfm I believe, lol...it's been awhile since I put it in.  I know that I made sure to add plenty of extra cfm to make sure I was exchanging air properly ( I only have 144 cubic ft.)

Tact, yes they are 21 qt trashcans, I picked them up a meijers for 2.99 ea.  Yeah the main stem is pretty strong, alot of the secondaries are not as strong as I like...but they seem to be holding the weight for now.

DOS...Thanks for the advice, I pretty much do that, but I do my final flush at 10 days out, and then I only water as needed...very little.

Umbra...Thanks for checking them out man!  So this is my first time with the C99...I thought they seemed to lean more towards them (I'm familiar with the AK side of things) I have the double serated leaves.  So you see C99 when you look at these?  Thats what I'm wanting.  They smell really fruity now.

I think that covers all the questions...for the rest of you, Thanks for checking them out...oh yeah BBfan...thanks for being a friend man!  BB is not afraid to tell me the truth about things even when it could possably offend me...I appriciate people like this.  A friend will tell you what they think, regardless of how it may affect you.  BB Thanks...lol...and I will try to learn this dang high tech crap....lol  Thanks again everyone, for putting up with my rambelings with little photo evedince ...lol


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow dude, fantastic looking plants. Have you tried a sample yet or do have willpower made of steel? Not sure i could resist. Well, actually..i'm positive i couldn't..


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 31, 2010)

big fat colas! how fun. thank the kid for us...pics are great  $$


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 31, 2010)

Monkey I normally don't do a sample until finish, but I had a little accident with this little buddah figurine I keep in my cabinet (sort of a superstition of mine), anyway buddah fell off his perch when I was moving things around, and broke a little popcorn branch on the bottom.  This was about a week 1/2 ago so the plants would have been in their 6th week of flower I think.  I let the nug slow dry, it only took a few days because it was so light.  And let me tell you...this stuff is intense...wasn't even one of the heavily crystaled buds, and it was really potent.  I'm not even sure if I'm going to like this speedy up paranoia inducing stuff....lol...luckily my brother will love it if I don't...lol  I'm hoping that it calms a little with age, but the C99 is known for haveing these effects in some people.  I read somewhere that Dr Atomic refused it after smoking it once, upon the next time being offered it he passed, saying it was too intense for him.  I will definately let ya'll know with a smoke report once everything is dried and cured...it's definately a sativa high...but I guess thats what you get when you cross 2 mostly sativa's.  

If anyone is looking for a sativa high with the growth structure and finish time of an indica...this may be something you want to check out.  Joey Weed sells 10 seeds fro 57 bucks...ya can't beat it!

I got 6 of 6 of my atomic blueberry jams popped ....and many clones of these cindy x ak's...so I'm not sure what I'm doing next.  I think I'll flower out most of the clones, and leave the seedling atomics to veg for the 8 or 9 weeks.  LOL...my plans were to shut down the indo for the summer...lol...we'll see.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2010)

Beautiful!!! Thanks for posting them, or thank your daughter.

How long did you wait to fertilized them after planting? I waited 6 weeks and I use FF as the medium.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 31, 2010)

"Thanks again everyone, for putting up with my rambelings with little photo evedince ...lol"
LF, when the pics are that good, you only need a couple. No need to apologize. Now you are going to make us all buy more beans, dammit-lol


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 31, 2010)

Rosebud, I use 2 parts FFOF to 1 part FFLW, I also mix in a little dolomite lime, and a small bag of perlite.  I find the FFOF is a rich enough soil that I usually do not have to feed anything in the veg state, as long as it is a 4 to 6 week veg.  This grow I let them go a little longer I think they vegged for 8 or 9 weeks.  Because I was only going to have 6 plants in my space, I knew I had the room to let them go a little bit, plus the LST work really kept a low profile.  I think I only fed them the last 2 weeks out of the veg, but I'd have to look back in my notes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2010)

Great looking girls you have there!  How much is the AK47 part of that cross smelling?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 1, 2010)

When it was young I really thought it was going to be a stinker, but the more it has matured the more it seems to have went more towards the cindy.  It smells really fruity.  I have smelled some AK that had this smell...but very few.  So I'm assuming it is the C99 traits.  It wouldn't fool anybody that grows pot, but it smells more like tropical fruit than skunky.

It's not bad at all with lights out.  When the lights come on I can get a faint smell of it, but my GF says she doesn't smell it.  So it can be controlled with a good carbon filter.  If I'm fiddling with them and the grow room door is open then my GF complains about the smell...but it's really not that bad.  I've grown alot worse!...lol

You need to try it THG!...your a cindy fan...I'm sure you could do wonders with these plants in your DWC!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 2, 2010)

Those are so freakin sweet lookin budskies, man. Thank you so much for pointing me to your sig/this thread.

Have fun  stayin stoked...they look killa!

Smoke On.


7greeneyes


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful ladies!


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 2, 2010)

hey LF great pics how much do you think you will get ? did you say you did LST? got any tips im doing my first bit on my current grow i want to acheive a mutli cola even canopy under 2.5 feet


----------



## leastofthese (Feb 2, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Allright folks here's a few pics of my girls. Don't expect to see anymore pics from me until I can figure out how to do it with my own camera and computer. My beautiful daughter was nice enough to help her old man out with it again. Enjoy. I got 6 of these out of 10 seeds from Joey weed. These are 2 weeks out from breeders recomended date of finish, But I think they will go another week longer all trichs are still mostly clear with a few cloudy. Sorry I didn't get more pics of the shed for ya'll that asked, but I'm limited to 3 a post, and I wasn't going to bug my kid to do anymore tonight.


 
how many beans per tashcan you got going there? great looking grow!!

tahnks 
least


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 2, 2010)

LF- looking really nice, even canopy sweet! thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 2, 2010)

one plant per trashcan leastofthese.

Fruity.  This was my first time trying LST, I just started when they were young, and bent the main stem over and tied it to the edge of my pot with long twist ties.  then as branches got long enough I just kept tieing them to different parts of the pot (trashcans), spreading the branches out as much as possable.  Once they went into flower I left them tied down, but I didn't do anymore bending and tieing, I just let them do their stretch.  I did take 4 cuts from each plant, so the lowest branches were clipped off to clone.  Right before I put them into flower I took a bunch of more cuts, takeing off any sucker shoots that I didn't think would get light.  These are still all in the fridge in a plastic ziplock.  2 months is the longest I have left cuttings in the fridge, I can't wait to see if they will root.  The first set of cuts I took I labeled, so I can choose a mother if one makes the cut.  I don't like to guess on my yeilds...I don't like to disapoint myself...but I'm guessing 3 to 4 oz per plant on most of them.

Again thanks for the nice words.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 6, 2010)

Lf, cuttings in the fridge? never heard of it. does it work?  anyway, great looking plants, might have to get some here soon, and bother you for advice. ill be doing the dwc route though. when are they ganna be done?  sure would like to see some more pictured dude.  stay medicated, Loola


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 6, 2010)

very nice LF & a late congrats on mvp. im very much a sat lover for daily activity so im very interested in a smoke report. real good job yah did.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 7, 2010)

Loola I read about keeping clones in the fridge years ago in an old magazine I haven't seen in a long time.  It was called Heads and was out of Canada.  It was a really good mag, I don't know what became of it though.  But yeah, you can take cuts and put them in a ziplock with a little water in the bottom corner.  keep the stems in the water, and I change it twice a week.  I open it up every day to exchange the air.  I have had these cuts in there for over a month, and it's the longest I've kept them without starting them to root...so we'll see how it works out.  It's actually been 2 months, because I cut them right before I put these in flower...they were the last batch of sucker branches, before the flip.  Friday will be 8 weeks, but I'm thinking they will go 9.  I'm going to flush on wed I think, and let them finish with just a little bit of molasses.

Thanks for the nice words again, I will definately get some pics of the cured bud, and a smoke report.  I'll probably ask my brother to write the report, as he won't be biased...lol...if he don't like it he will tell me, he don't care how much time and money...you have got to love the honesty of a brother!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 7, 2010)

true w/ the brotha honesty, but is he a sat lover? if not im guessing bad review. im sure he is as if he wasnt im sure youd find a different test subject. im open for business...lol


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Feb 7, 2010)

beautiul  hopefully  someday i can grow plants like them...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 7, 2010)

Doc....if you were close by I'd be happy to have you do the report!  My brother loves weed of all kinds.

Boston...just keep hanging out here, and listen to the flks that are successful at this.  I contribute the beauty of this plant to the genetics...it's really nothing I have done, except feed it when it's hungry, and give it the best environment that I can.  Good genetics is the key to nice plants!


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 13, 2010)

update request....photos  hehe


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 13, 2010)

Boston...just keep hanging out here said:
			
		

> Well I kinda agree. Have we seen super genetics not look good? Oh yeah. Practice, patience and understanding is a BIG part of it. Nice work LF.
> 
> PS, If you get that job, get a camera homey.... Doesnt need to be $$$ to get quality pics.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL...dude we bought a camera a month ago a nice one Nikon coolpix, but our computer is too old to be compatible.  We now either have to get a different computer, or a special disc for this one.

I will take some pics and store them until I get this all figured out, lol...maybe ya'll will see them someday.  I hate to bother my kid with it, and everytime she does it she has posted them to some outside site I guess, so then Hick has to edit them...it's just such a pita all the way around.  

The plants really don't look all that different then this last pic anyway, except they have really lost the green, because of the flush last Sun.  I'll be takeing tops tomorrow, and the rest on Wed.  Then moving in 9 or 10 clones that have been vegging for a couple months...or I should say they have been surviving in a sort of stasis...not alot of growth with the cool temps, and t5 lighting.  I will move them into the flower shack, and veg with HID for a couple weeks, take some more clones of which ever one smoked the best, and flip to 12/12.............I got Atomic Blueberry Jam on it's third set of leaves, should be ready to flower after the clones.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 13, 2010)

ooooooooohhhh b.b. jam.... thats on my list already & cant wait. im thinking when im toronto im gunna buy an arse load of seed. hopefully i dont deviate from my list.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

Doc I've had Atomic BBJ for a few yrs, I got a deal on a quantity a few yrs back.  I was a little nervouse about germing them, but all 6 of the ones I soaked popped, so they are evidently still good.  Atomic NL is one of my alltime favorites, and have grown it alot outdoors to, but you put that 25% of DJ's Blueberry in there.....lol...well it's just beautiful!  I do have one of the seedlings that spit out it's first little leaflet (not the cotyledons) but the first single blade....and then nothing, where the others are on their 3rd set, this one has some strange hairlike growth from the top, I thought about killing it, but it's not like I don't have room, it will either do something or die...lol...but I'm not going to pull it until I see balls.

If you've never had it it's definately a good one...I want to try some of the stuff he has these days like the haze, and shiva he has bred to his NL#5.  IMO I have grown several NL....and Atomic is one of the best.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 13, 2010)

nl & a c99 is def on a mom list. see yah made it back alive.....from shopping.


----------



## x Big Dave x (Mar 1, 2010)

lovely ladies you've got there LF. Like you've i've never tasted before harvest but after you mentioned that even with a few weeks to go the popcorn bud was still really potent I might find it hard not to have a lil 'accident' when I next go and water 

Hope it's all going well and you get a nice heavy harvest.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks...I ended up with a little over an elbow, and 22 grams of primo bubble hash. I didn't trim anything smaller than a 50 cent peice...it all went into bubble bags.  I'll be posting a smoke report as soon as they are done curing. 

Clones went into the room a week ago, just waiting on my new bulbs to arrive to flip to 12/12.

I have a couple pheno's that I'm going to run a couple more times probably, one that smells like juicy fruit gum, and one that had 3/4 oz more than the others.  But I haven't smoked off of every one yet...so the jury is still out on which one or 2 I might keep.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 1, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Thanks...I ended up with a little over an elbow, and 22 grams of primo bubble hash. I didn't trim anything smaller than a 50 cent peice...it all went into bubble bags. I'll be posting a smoke report as soon as they are done curing.
> 
> Clones went into the room a week ago, just waiting on my new bulbs to arrive to flip to 12/12.
> 
> I have a couple pheno's that I'm going to run a couple more times probably, one that smells like juicy fruit gum, and one that had 3/4 oz more than the others. But I haven't smoked off of every one yet...so the jury is still out on which one or 2 I might keep.


 
Nice job my friend!  Good haul.


----------



## T-rex (Mar 1, 2010)

Legal,
It's nice to finally to see see some of your grow after your great advice you've given me.  Great looking, perfect canopy, awsome buds!
Super job!
T-rex


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks guys...but it really could have been better... I ran just the 600w for the first 3 weeks, and then threw in the 400, but that bulb had seen like 8 grows I think.  The 600 was said to be new to...but I'm questioning that to.

If I could hit a gram per watt I should have got over 2 lb for my space...so I have room for improvement!  I'm starting with brand new bulbs, and clones that are screaming to flower...they've had pistils on them (all over) since I cut them....they are horney thangs I tell ya!  This clone run will be nice.

Ohhh yeah the smoke is out of this world, but I have to be honest in saying I've been smoking way more hash than bud!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 3, 2010)

i cant wait to see next round. by the way what bulbs did you buy for round 2? you act surprised that youre smoking hash instead of bud... id be too, especially w/ 3/4 oz of it...lol


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 4, 2010)

Lol...well I gave a few friends some...thats the fun of it man!  If I don't see a couple smiles it takes the fun out of the work.  For 60 bucks,....you can't loose growing some of that  $60 + electric+ nutes= 18 oz 22g Bubble, 6 girls; 8 weeks ............all I did was feed it every week.........Joey Weed bred it.

I'll get more out of the clones.


----------

